# 11 week old Colby male ....



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, I had a guy back out at the last minute on this little male. He is 11 weeks old, has a very slight overbite, decent confirmation. He is a tad shy when he first comes in the house, but will just a little attention he goes crazy..lol Since he is getting a little older, I am not concerned about making money, but that he gets a great home. I will be asking a very small fee for this guy... He is ADBA registered, with the possiblity of UKC papers later if I can ever get the mess with his Dam's paperwork straightened out! Not looking to be a big dog, maybe in the low 40s...

Please excuse the faint blood stains, he was wrestling with Edward and apparently draw blood on the big guy..lol













































Please message me for more info, or email!! [email protected]tds.net


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww good looking boy !!! Good luck. If only I had more free time, I would snag him in a heart beat.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh I been seeing this lil guys face every where he is to cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww I love his face, looks so much like Odie, wish I could take them both  Good luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cute!! I am sure you will find a good home for him he is a cutie patootie!


----------



## creach805 (Sep 21, 2010)

has he found a home? where are you located?


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

i really like him were do u live i live in newfoundland canada


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. He's super cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww he has such a sweet lil face. Hope you find the perfect home for him .


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

you could send him right on over to michigan =] he'll be well taken care of .. !


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor little guy. wish i had room. 

Question: his muzzle looks a little long though, would he grow into it?

otherwise i bet he is a sweet little baby.


----------



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice! I'm up in Bel Aire, KS, which is next to Wichita, KS. Email me please. Thank you.


----------



## matthewmadden33ok (Feb 22, 2021)

LovingPit said:


> Poor little guy. wish i had room.
> 
> Question: his muzzle looks a little long though, would he grow into it?
> 
> otherwise i bet he is a sweet little baby.


He’s a Colby Pitbull not an American Bully, his muzzle is exactly what it should be, great looking pup!


----------

